

Fun with phenolphthalein - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/03/fun-with-phenolphthalein.html

======
derleth
Don't get any phenolphthalein on you. Don't get it anywhere near your mouth,
nose, eyes, or other sensitive parts. For the love of your sense of taste, do
not drink the damn stuff.

My most vivid memory of high school chemistry is how awful that tastes. It's
like pennies, but not as sweet and more chemical. My second most vivid memory
of high school chemistry is how cold my extremities felt after it lowered my
blood pressure.

I was wearing gloves. I was wearing goggles. I washed afterwards. It still got
to me.

~~~
rkneufeld
I can't believe nobody has mentioned its laxative effect. My chemistry teacher
used to tell every class about the tough guy who thought he could ingest some
phenolphthalein and didn't even make it to the door before relieving himself.

~~~
derleth
Hah. Given how far I lived from my high school, I now feel I got off really
lucky.

